# Women Drivers



## MA-Caver (Aug 12, 2005)

This morning on the Interstate, I looked over to my left and there was a woman in a brand new Cadillac doing 65 mph with her face up next to her vanity mirror, (which meant the sun-visor was down), putting on her eyeliner. I looked away for a couple seconds and when I looked back she was halfway over in my lane, still working on that makeup.

As a man, I don't scare easily but she scared me so much,  I dropped my cordless shaver, which knocked the bagel out of my other hand. In the
confusion of trying to straighten out the car using my knees against the steering wheel, it slipped my cell phone off my shoulder and away from my ear which fell into the coffee between my legs, splashed, and burned Big Jm and the Twins, ruined the damn phone, soaked my trousers, and disconnected an
important call.



Damn women drivers!  :cuss: 


 :lol2:


----------



## shesulsa (Aug 12, 2005)

:rofl::roflmao::lol2:

 THAT'S SO TRUE!!!!

artyon:


----------



## Rich Parsons (Aug 12, 2005)

MACaver said:
			
		

> This morning on the Interstate, I looked over to my left and there was a woman in a brand new Cadillac doing 65 mph with her face up next to her vanity mirror, (which meant the sun-visor was down), putting on her eyeliner. I looked away for a couple seconds and when I looked back she was halfway over in my lane, still working on that makeup.
> 
> As a man, I don't scare easily but she scared me so much,  I dropped my cordless shaver, which knocked the bagel out of my other hand. In the
> confusion of trying to straighten out the car using my knees against the steering wheel, it slipped my cell phone off my shoulder and away from my ear which fell into the coffee between my legs, splashed, and burned Big Jm and the Twins, ruined the damn phone, soaked my trousers, and disconnected an
> ...




What Cadiallac was it?

CTS
STS
SRX
XLR
DTS

Just curious?


----------



## theletch1 (Aug 12, 2005)

Rich Parsons said:
			
		

> What Cadiallac was it?
> 
> CTS
> STS
> ...


He couldn't tell with all the soccer/dance/football stickers on the car.

Hey, MACaver, try doing all that while trying to return an IM on your laptop while driving a tractor trailer. :supcool:


----------



## MA-Caver (Aug 12, 2005)

Disclaimer... this was/is/always will be a joke... I didn't write it (and should've said so) so there...  :wink2: Thought it was phunny enuff to share...


----------



## Rich Parsons (Aug 13, 2005)

MACaver said:
			
		

> Disclaimer... this was/is/always will be a joke... I didn't write it (and should've said so) so there...  :wink2: Thought it was phunny enuff to share...



Ah come on I figured you would ask about what all the letters meant, and how could you have seen them as she was running you over 

And then I could have asked about the color to see just how much you were paying attention, because if it was the RED one then I saw her myself early with the blow dryer, and then later with teh curler   :lol:


----------

